# rescue or male golden wanted NJ area



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I know of a wonderful family looking for either a rescue or adult male wanted in the NJ or close surrounding areas ...previous golden family( have had 4) ..I met with them today here at my home ...they are missing their boy that recently passed in dec...feel free to PM me and i can pass on any leads


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There's always Golden rescue, they should be easily approved to adopt since they've owned Goldens before. This is a link to the national listing, the New Jersey page.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-NewJersey.htm


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

are they near Lyndehurst?











http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10260680

they could get Moe, Larry or Curly


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

here is another link for a GR rescue in NJ

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ89.html


----------



## nomi (Mar 3, 2008)

*We have a beautiful heart of golden for this family*



arcane said:


> I know of a wonderful family looking for either a rescue or adult male wanted in the NJ or close surrounding areas ...previous golden family( have had 4) ..I met with them today here at my home ...they are missing their boy that recently passed in dec...feel free to PM me and i can pass on any leads


 
Our handsome male golden is fully trained, one year old, the kindest sweetest, best with children friend we have ever had. He of course has all shots, check ups, etc. I am so sorry to have to find him a new home, but we have six children and my husband is in a highly stressed profession (emergency surgery). We need to tone down the energy in our home and this wonderful puppy is still as playful and engaging as when he first arrived, as he well should be. We are devastated to have to find a new home for him and I certainly would want to know that he is going to a very kind, protective family. 

Please help me to find the family.


----------



## nomi (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautiful, kind, healthy one year old male available. Please help me find him a good home. 

Nomi in NJ


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Heather - Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue is a wonderful rescue that I have been a member of for many years. They are located in eastern PA but will adopt to NJ. Here is their website:
http://www.dvgrr.org/

Nomi - where in NJ are you?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

nomi said:


> Beautiful, kind, healthy one year old male available. Please help me find him a good home.
> 
> Nomi in NJ


If this doesn't pan out for you, I would look into placing your precious GR with a rescue. Rescues do their homework when it comes to finding the right family.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Sunny Delight (Karen) is in N.J. and she has a male foster named Mitchell but I have a sneaky feeling he is going to be a failed foster...hahahaha!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe they would have to apply with Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue to adopt Mitchell. I met one of their other pups last weekend. I would have loved to bring him home!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

nomi said:


> Beautiful, kind, healthy one year old male available. Please help me find him a good home.
> 
> Nomi in NJ


Nomi can you pm me with your info and i'll forward to this family
I have sent a couple leads but they haven't gotten back to me whether they have found a furrbaby or not...this is a friend of a friend...


----------

